# New Beekeeper in Portqage, Wi



## WiscoBee (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Brand new beekeeper here. I've just ordered my bees and I'm investigating different companies to obtain my first hive. I've read a couple books (Beekeeping for Dummies and Backyard Beekeeper). I'm looking forward to this new adventure.

Thanks,
WisoBee


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome from a fellow also in Wisconsin!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

